# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ستفسارى عن علاقة المصران العصبى او القليون بالاكتاب

## hissen

الا دكتور عادل جزاك الله كل خير والله العظيم محتاجين مثل نصايحك النفسيه الغاليه دى واتمنى من المولى عز وجل ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناك اما انا  ::  [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 FF6347"]استفسارى عن علاقة المصران العصبى او القليون بالاكتاب او المرض النفسى وخصوصا ان المصران يعتبر من الامراض العضويه والتى تصيب الجهاز الهضمى ارجو منكم دكتور عادل توضيح ذلك لان هذه المشكله يعانى منها الكثير 
والسوال الاخير هل يمكن لمريض المصران ان يقابل دكتور الامراض النفسيه افيدنى جزاك الله خير[/grade]



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## د.عادل

> استفسارى عن علاقة المصران العصبى او القليون بالاكتاب او المرض النفسى وخصوصا ان المصران يعتبر من الامراض العضويه والتى تصيب الجهاز الهضمى ارجو منكم دكتور عادل توضيح ذلك لان هذه المشكله يعانى منها الكثير 
> والسوال الاخير هل يمكن لمريض المصران ان يقابل دكتور الامراض النفسيه افيدنى جزاك الله خير[/


حبابك عشرة يا ابن النيل
المرض النفسي وخاصة الإكتئاب له تأثير قوى على تهيج القولون العصبي ، وليس كل إصابة بالقولون سببها مرض نفسي.
انتم عندكم شطيطة بتذوب الكسرة.
على من يعاني من امراض القولون مراجعة طبيب باطني لتحديد سبب المرض، فقد لا يكون يعاني من مرض نفسي.
على اي حال ان صاحب الام الجهاز الهضمي صداع مزمن وتساقط في الشعر وارق في النوم (وجميعها اعراض الإكتئاب) يجب مراجعة طبيب نفساني.
ارحب بك يازول حسين
 ::

----------

